# is she and how long has she to go???



## nipper123 (Apr 13, 2010)

sorry about another is she/how long question, but we hav'nt had much succes with guppys, so is she ready to drop and are they eyes that i can see in her gravid spot. if so how long should she take from this stage.
thanks
paul


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

my guess would be a cuople more days to a week..
and your females are really pretty!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah looks like a few more days.


----------

